# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nuevo Proyecto - BlogdeMagia.com

## Mariano Sosa

Despues de muchos meses de preparación finalmente el proyecto esta en marcha. Os pongo aquí el link y me gustaría que nos comentaran con sinceridad que les parece en cuanto a navegación contenido, etc..

http://blogdemagia.com

Hemos puesto muchisimos artículos en el blog y también conseguimos permiso de grandes magos americanos para traducir y publicar sus artículos. También contamos con las colaboradoraciones de Gabi, Kiko, Ella, Javier Piñeiro, Pujoman y Toni Looser.

Los invito nuevamente a que los que quieran me envien sus artículos a mariano@magiapotagia.com

También os invito a que os registreis y pongais vuestros comentarios sobre los artículos en el blog para que vaya teniendo vidilla.

Un abrazo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Registrarse?

----------


## jose luis varo

felicidades, me e estado dando una vueltecilla por la pagina me e registrado y e estado hechando un vistazo no profundo del todo pero hasta ahora lo que e visto me a gustado y enrtas facil y rapido en las secciones me gusta os felicito desde aqui y decir que se animen mas a pasar por la pagina me a gustado buestra idea y la manera de montarla

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas Mariano.

Me ha encantado la idea y me parece que va a gustar, pero ahora unos comentarios.

Respecto a navegación, lo veo bien pero unas cosillas. Si quieres que la gente se registre, debería verse mejor esa opción, por ejemplo ponerla más arriba, ya ves que jose castiñeiras incluso pregunta por ello, porque casi no se ve. Al calendario de la columna izquierda, no le veo mucha utilidad teniendo más abajo un archivo por meses y ocupa demasiado espacio por lo que le resto de la columna queda muy desplazada hacia abajo. 

Con respecto a contenidos, he estado leyendo un par de artículos y son geniales, me parece que me haré adicto al blog, pero también tengo unas observaciones en cuanto a contenidos, más bien respecto a los videos. No me gusta mucho como está. Si serían videos originales sí, pero los links a videos del YouTube vaya. Por ejemplo uno que aparece de René Lavand ya no está disponible en YouTube y el link da error.

Primeramente es lo que vi. Y creo que eso es lo que querías al decir que comentemos con sinceridad. Pero la idea del blog me parece estupenda, enhorabuena.

Saludos.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

muchas gracias por los comentarios, los tendremos en cuenta para mejorarlo cada día más.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Enhorabuena! por lo poco que he podido ver parece muy bueno!

...eso si, ahora mismo va un poco lento.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Yo le he estado echando un vistazo por encima y esta veo que esta muy bien,ademas me parece una muy buena idea, se puede ver que eres de los pocos (bueno tu y tus colaboradores) que tienen iniciativa magica en España, si no solo hay que ver este foro,que es el unico decente que circula por internet.
Ya esta en mis favoritos en la carpeta de "magia"  :Wink1:

----------


## miguelajo

Sólo una cosa que se mantenga el nivel de los artículos ( aunque sea dificil)
Es un auténtico placer leer las ideas de Gente como Tony, el mismisimo Gabi, y "la casa de los locos".
Me gusta mucho la idea...si puedo subo algo...
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola

Me alegro que os guste. Estamos poniendo muchisimo trabajo para que este sea un blog de calidad con actualizaciones diarias.

jose castiñeiras gonzalez; Gracias por tu colaboración, en cuanto pueda la leo y te digo algo.

jose luis varo: Muchas gracias por tus palabras

Vsalberto: Gracias por los comentarios, todos me parecieron acertados e intentaremos hacer las modificaciones pertinentes.

Manel: Respecto a la velocidad, no lo hicimos hasta ahora porque todavía no habiamos lanzado el sitio pero pronto lo migraremos a un servidor más rápido.

Mr.Mind: Muchas gracias por tus palabras pero no es verdad que seamos los únicos con iniciativas de este tipe en España, por suerte hay muchos más 

Miguelajo: Gracias por tus palabras y respecto a la colaboración sería un placer, por favor enviamela a mariano@magiapotagia.com para que lo cuelgue. 

Saludos

----------


## Felipe

Enhorabuena Mariano. Un blog muy interesante, sobre todo los artículos publicados por nuestros foreros.

----------


## eidanyoson

QUE NO DECAIGA

 ¡Uy!, perdón por las mayúsculas, ha sido la emoción  :D 

 Muy bien Mariano seguid así  hasta el infinito o incluso más allá.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Muchas gracias por vuestras palabras, ya hemos subido 3 artículos nuevos. Sobre todo no os olvideis de dejar vuestros comentarios.  :Smile1:

----------


## miguelajo

Por cierto...Puede acceder todo el mundo a esta página?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Me temo que si Miguel Ajo. Fue lo primero que me sorprendió cuando entre y vi el mega-post de Kiko.

Quizas que sea publico publico, no sea muy buena idea, mas que nada porque podría limitar el contenido a publicar.

Un saludo.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno el de los ayudantes silenciosos de Gabi ( precioso por cierto) no es un comentario de opinión sino un juego con unas técnicas que se explican...

----------


## Mariano Sosa

por ahora el blog será abierto ya que creemos firmemente que sólo lo visitarán magos aunque no descartamos en el futuro que sólo se pueda ingresar por recomendación de otros 2 miembros o subscripción, se aceptan sugerencias...

----------


## mago alber

Muy muy muy buena! a ver si puedo aportar algo que tenga calidad! (aunque por supuesto no tanta como la de Gabi, Miguel Ajo, Kiko...)

Enhorabuena, es muy buena!

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno sólo creo que el que sea abierta coartará a muchos magos el escribir o enviar sus ideas.
Lo de la invitación de los miembros parece buena idea...O quizá el registrarse..
No se, algo. 
Evidentemente algún profano no se leerá el articulo de Piñeiro porque le aburra, aunque para los magos pueda resultar interesantísimo y utilísimo.
Pos eso..
N abrazo
Miguel AJO

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Aún a riesgo de ser tildado de clasista, exclusivista o lo que sea, creo que sería muy conveniente hacer del blog un lugar cerrado. 

No podemos negar que en esta comunidad mágica nos conocemos muchos y el márgen de error no sería grande. Se podría formar una especie de consejo de admisión que sean los encargados de validar las solicitudes de acceso. 

A los que no sean conocidos, se les pueden pedir referencias o una recomendación o el currículum.. yo que se.

Ojo, este sistema tampoco lo hace que el blog sea super cerrado, porque creo que nos conocemos muchos. 

Bueno, es una idea.

----------


## Ella

yo creo que podria ser una buena idea lo de la "invitacion"...pero, quien invita?, quienes serian los mienbros?....eso lo tiene que elegir mariano.
tambien convendria que los "nuevos" no pueden invitar a otros hasta que no tengan un tiempo.
pero aparte de la invitacion seria buena idea que se permita la entrada a gente a cambio de que participen enviando un articulo de opinion, contando una rutina, comentando un libro, un estudio de un juego...etc
y que este articulo pudiera ser publicado o no, ahora o en un futuro....

----------


## Dogma

¿Y que tal dividirlo en dos? Una parte abierta a todo el mundo y otra a la que solo se pueda acceder por invitación o cualquier otro sistema que bloquee determinados artículos.
Bloquearlo entero no me parece buena idea, hay mucha gente que está introduciendose en este mundo y un blog así puede ayudarles mucho.
Por otra parte, me ha parecido bastante interesante el contenido. Espero que siga así mucho tiempo.

----------


## Mago Manè

Voy a registrarme , gracias la verdad es que tien muy buena pinta

----------

